# Slovenia and Croatia ACSI discount



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Our plans are to visit Slovenia and Croatia this year. We normally stay on aires, stellplatze, the occasional campsite to do our washing or wild camp.

Since wild camping is either banned or frowned upon in these two counties it looks like we'll have to stay on campsites.

Are there many campsites in these two countries that take the ACSI discount? 

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Your answer can be found on the Camping Card website:
http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

About 55 sites in Croatia and 11 in Slovenia take ACSI cards, but beware that their 'high season' starts quite early (late June in many cases) - more info here http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A lot of the sites in Croatia were very big, but quite quiet, our favorite was this one -
http://www.camping.hr/campsites/pomer
It was an ACSI, and yes their summer season does start earlier so just beware of the dates in the book.
Alison


----------

